# How would you like to meet up with this puppy.



## Whoppedmytoe (Jun 29, 2005)

I think I would just die of a heart attack.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Yeah that could definetely turn into a real bad day.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

I can take'm.


----------



## pkredfish (Jan 14, 2005)

I think I need a bigger boat


----------

